# אכפת ל        נמאס ל



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

I found these paired together in a book - do they have anything to do with one another?  I have no idea what they mean.


----------



## OsehAlyah

I believe they are antonyms. Both meanings can be found in Morfix.


----------



## ks20495

אכפת ל means "care about"
נמאס ל means "sick of"

They do not function grammatically like their English counterparts:
For example,
I care about my friend = אכפת לי מהחבר שלי
I am sick of my friend = נמאס לי מהחבר שלי


----------



## scriptum

ks20495 said:


> They do not function grammatically like their English counterparts:
> For example,
> I care about my friend = אכפת לי מהחבר שלי
> I am sick of my friend = נמאס לי מהחבר שלי


 
In other words, these expressions are impersonal.
נמאס לי ממנו could be literally translated as, for example, "it sickens me [to see] him"


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

OsehAlyah said:


> I believe they are antonyms. Both meanings can be found in Morfix.



I did find the base words for each there but without the article le so I  wasn't sure what that might bring.


----------



## OsehAlyah

Zeevdovtarnegolet said:


> I did find the base words for each there but without the article le so I  wasn't sure what that might bring.


Sorry I was being completely unclear. What I was trying to say was that sometimes Morfix will translate an expression, i.e. more than one word. I tried the אכפת ל before I posted, but didn't try נמאס ל. Having tried נמאס ל now I see that it isn't there though.


ks20495 said:


> They do not function grammatically like their English counterparts:
> For example,
> I care about my friend = אכפת לי מהחבר שלי
> I am sick of my friend = נמאס לי מהחבר שלי





scriptum said:


> In other words, these expressions are impersonal.
> נמאס לי ממנו could be literally translated as, for example, "it sickens me [to see] him"


 OK I can't seem to catch what you guys are trying to say. KS what do you mean that they do not function grammatically like their English counterparts? And Scriptum what do you mean they are impersonal?


----------



## scriptum

osehalyah said:


> and scriptum what do you mean they are impersonal?


По-русски такие конструкции называются безличными: надоело, тошнит, вечереет, смеркается, везет (мне), и т.п.
Речь идет о действии, у которого нет субъекта - нельзя спросить "кто вечереет".
Глагол להימאס может быть и личным, и безличным, напр.
הוא נמאס עלי
נמאס לי ממנו

אכפת לי - выражение безличное, этимологически это - арамейский глагол.


----------



## OsehAlyah

scriptum said:


> По-русски такие конструкции называются безличными: надоело, тошнит, вечереет, смеркается, везет (мне), и т.п.
> Речь идет о действии, у которого нет субъекта - нельзя спросить "кто вечереет".
> Глагол להימאס может быть и личным, и безличным, напр.
> הוא נמאס עלי
> נמאס לי ממנו
> 
> אכפת לי - выражение безличное, этимологически это - арамейский глагол.


Well when I see the word לי on the end of either of these words, that, to me, makes it personal. And the translations appear to confirm that it is personal since the translations include either the word "me" or the word "I".
The examples you gave above for single word impersonal expressions are never given as a possible translation for either of these two. Of course, it doesn't mean they are not, it's just that I've never ran across them.  Which means very little.
Let's take נמאס לי as an example. If I said "I'm sick of it" to me this would be personal, No? Whereas if I said "This is sickening" This would be impersonal.
But can "This is sickening" really be translated as נמאס לי ?

The problem is that надоело is never really heard alone in Russian. Since either object or subject needs to be defined. And if the subject is לי  that, seems to guarantee that it is personal.
I think I must be missing some underlying rule here that is obvious to native speakers.
Basically if someone came to me and said the sentence "I'm fed up!" is impersonal that would definitely raise my eyebrows. 

Edit: Forgot to say thanks for the Etymology info. I didn't know that אכפת had Aramaic origins.


----------



## scriptum

"I'm fed up" is personal, of course. It does have both the subject ("I") and the predicate.
However, меня тошнит is impersonal, because it has only the predicate and the object (меня).
The difference is formal, it has nothing to do with being or not being a native speaker.


----------



## OsehAlyah

scriptum said:


> However, меня тошнит is impersonal, because it has only the predicate and the object (меня).


Are you sure меня тошнит is impersonal? Probably a dumb question as I'm sure you wouldn't type it if you weren't sure. And I'm not exactly a Russian grammar buff.  I can see where Это Тошно would be impersonal or  От Этого Тошнит. But the example you provided has the word me in it.


scriptum said:


> The difference is formal, it has nothing to do with being or not being a native speaker.


Sorry, I didn't understand what you meant by that.

If נמאס לי is impersonal, how would you say I'm sick of it - personal?

Thanks.


----------



## scriptum

OsehAlyah said:


> Are you sure меня тошнит is impersonal? Probably a dumb question as I'm sure you wouldn't type it if you weren't sure. And I'm not exactly a Russian grammar buff.  I can see where Это Тошно would be impersonal or От Этого Тошнит. But the example you provided has the word me in it.
> Sorry, I didn't understand what you meant by that.
> 
> If נמאס לי is impersonal, how would you say I'm sick of it - personal?
> 
> Thanks.


Это тошно is personal (это is the subject)
От этого тошнит is impersonal (there is no subject)

הוא נמאס עלי is personal ("hu" is the subject)
נמאס לי ממנו is impersonal (there is no subject)

Semantically, the difference between these expressions is rather small.
Still, it exists. The impersonal version of the phrase stresses the unvoluntary character of the feeling.


----------



## OsehAlyah

Thank you Scriptum, it finally all clicked.


----------

